# do not verb X in case you verb Y



## wolfbm1

Witam.

Zastanawiam się jak przetłumaczyć zdanie z wyrażeniem 'in case': "He has an infectious disease, so do not go close to him in case you become ill too."

Źródło: 'get your message across' Grzegorz Szpila, wydawnictwo EGIS.

Ma chorobę zakaźną, więc nie podchodź do niego blisko w przypadku gdy też zachorujesz. ???

(Wiem, że zdanie "in case you become ill" odnosi się do przyszłości, chociaż użto czasu teraźniejszego.)


----------



## BezierCurve

Hej.

Cokolwiek w rodzaju "żeby[-ś/-m] nie...", "aby[-ś/-m] nie..." chyba byłoby wystarczające.


----------



## wolfbm1

Skąd mamy wiedzieć, że chodzi o "żebyś nie"? Przecież pisze: "w przypadku ty stajesz się chory".

Rozumiem:
Please do not hesitate to contact us in case you have any further inquiries.
Dosłownie: Nie wahaj się skontaktować z nami w przypadku gdy masz dalsze pytania.
[SOLVED] About Virus resolve problem - Panda Security Forum


----------



## LilianaB

BezierCurve said:


> Hej.
> 
> Cokolwiek w rodzaju "żeby[-ś/-m] nie...", "aby[-ś/-m] nie..." chyba byłoby wystarczające.



Yes, I agree. Żebys się nie zaraził.


----------



## wolfbm1

LilianaB said:


> Yes, I agree. Żebys się nie zaraził.


How do you know it is  'żebyś się nie zaraził'? It says "na wypadek (gdy) zachorujesz". There's no negation.

Here is an example with negation:
Do not try this in case you do not know what to do. = Nie próbuj tego na wypadek gdy nie będziesz wiedział co zrobić.


----------



## Thomas1

Można by też zastosować 'bo'.


----------



## LilianaB

wolfbm1 said:


> How do you know it is  'źebyś się nie zaraził'? It says "na wypadek (gdy) zachorujesz".




This is what it means, I think. It does not really matter what it says (word for word).


----------



## wolfbm1

LilianaB said:


> ... It does not really matter what it says (word for word).


But it is so confuuusing and frustrating.


----------



## wolfbm1

Thomas1 said:


> Można by też zastosować 'bo'.


Ale 'bo' znaczy 'because', a nie 'in case'.


----------



## Thomas1

wolfbm1 said:


> How do you know it is  'żebyś się nie zaraził'? It says "na wypadek (gdy) zachorujesz". There's no negation.
> 
> Here is an example with negation:
> Do not try this in case you do not know what to do. = Nie próbuj tego na wypadek gdy nie będziesz wiedział co zrobić.


Modality is expressed very differently in different languages. Compare:
Unless it rains, we will go to the beach. -- 'Jeśli nie będzie padać, (to) pójdziemy na plażę.' or 'Pójdziemy na plażę, chyba że będzie padać.'
Judge not lest you be judged. -- Nie osądzaj, żebyś sam nie był sądzony/bo sam będziesz sądzony.


----------



## Thomas1

wolfbm1 said:


> Ale 'bo' znaczy 'because', a nie 'in case'.


Nie tylko. W tym wypadku 'bo' wyraża skutek jeśli dana osoba nie zrobi czegoś:
Nie podchodź do psa, bo (jeśli nie/w przeciwnym razie/w razie gdybyś tego nie zrobił, to) cię ugryzie.
X ma chorobę zakaźną, nie podchodź do niego, bo się zarazisz.


----------



## wolfbm1

Thomas1 said:


> Modality is expressed very differently in different languages. Compare:
> ...
> Judge not lest you be judged. -- Nie osądzaj, żebyś sam nie był sądzony/bo sam będziesz sądzony.


That's an interesting example. If we wanted to use 'in case', the sentence would have to look like this one:

Don't judge in case you (too) become/are judged. (= Don't judge in case you come up looking less rosy than the person you are judging.)

So 'in case' behaves like 'lest' and can be translated using a negative sentence or a positive sentence.

But it is a bit confusing, isn't it?


----------



## BezierCurve

> How do you know it is 'żebyś się nie zaraził'? It says "na wypadek (gdy) zachorujesz". There's no negation.



The negation is still there, only it is used once in the English version  ("do not..."). In Polish you have this tendency to repeat negations. I think "bo" is the best solution here though.


----------



## wolfbm1

Thomas1 said:


> Nie tylko. W tym wypadku 'bo' wyraża skutek jeśli dana osoba nie zrobi czegoś:
> Nie podchodź do psa, bo (jeśli nie/w przeciwnym razie/w razie gdybyś tego nie zrobił, to) cię ugryzie.
> X ma chorobę zakaźną, nie podchodź do niego, bo się zarazisz.



To ma sens. A więc 'in case' odpowiada na pytanie 'po co?', 'w jakim celu?' a nie 'kiedy?'.

Nie podchodź do psa, bo (jeśli nie/w przeciwnym razie/w razie gdybyś tego nie zrobił, to) cię ugryzie. = Don't come up to the dog in case he bites you.

Z kolei: Don't come up to the dog in case he bites you.

nie znaczy :

Nie podchodź do psa, w przypadku kiedy cię gryzie.


----------



## wolfbm1

BezierCurve said:


> The negation is still there, only it is used once in the English version  ("do not..."). In Polish you have this tendency to repeat negations. I think "bo" is the best solution here though.


Thank you Bezier. In fact, that may be the case, but not necessarily.
Beryl said:
(> Wolf:And you know it is negative because of the negation in 'do not go close'.)
Beryl: The undesirable outcome, that I'd had in mind, was the getting ill.

And Suzie:  "In your example is it to avoid a possibility since the whole thing starts off with a negative (do not go close to him to avoid the possibility of catching the illness)."
Later on she said: "It seems like what I need to do is add a verb (to avoid) and it can be teamed with a negative imperative (do not go close) or a positive one (keep away)."
She added:
"The more I look at this original the more I can see why it bothers you! That might be just the effect you often get when looking too closely at any language feature, or it might be that this is not a very common use of the IN CASE thing. The outcome (being ill) is maybe too far in the future to follow on from IN CASE! 


Thinking of when I use in case myself I think of thing like:
"I'll take my brolly in case it rains."
"I bought firelighters in case the sticks are wet"
"We need another plan in case the speaker is delayed"

I might need to follow Beryl and look at the BNC myself to test my sense of how we use* in case."*


----------

